# [SOLVED] Dual Vs Triple Channel RAM



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I was just wandering, is there a significant difference in speed between dual and triple channel RAM?

In comparison, which of the following would perform better overall?

_2x8GB DDR3 1600MHz

3x4GB DDR3 1600MHz_

This is just a general question, don't worry about purpose and all.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Dual Vs Triple Channel RAM*

There is no such thing as dual- or triple-channel memory. The DIMMs themselves are exactly the same. The dual- and triple-channel kits marketed by most manufacturers are simply identical DIMMs pulled from the same batch and packaged together.

Dual- and triple-channel is a method of operation for the memory. As the names imply, they allow the processor to access system memory through multiple data channels which theoretically should increase performance. 

Each requires a motherboard and processor which supports the respective technology. Currently, only the Intel LGA-1866 and LGA-2011 platforms support triple-channel memory operation


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Dual Vs Triple Channel RAM*

As above, all RAM is the same. Only the packaging differs.
Dual Channel RAM is packaged for Dual Channel Mobos.
Triple Channel RAM is packaged for Triple Channel Mobos.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Dual Vs Triple Channel RAM*

I am aware of the above mentioned. What I meant was... which performs better?

Taking into account gcavan's comment on "multiple data channels" does that mean the triple channel operation would function faster than a dual channel?

For example 2 DDR3 1600 sticks in dual channel mode would theoretically perform at 3200Mhz right? Therefore 3 sticks in triple channel would work at 4800MHz?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Dual Vs Triple Channel RAM*

No. It still operates at 1600MHz.

Use the analogy to a highway with a speed limit. Multiple lanes does not allow you to break the speed limit, but does allow for more vehicles travelling at that speed limit at the same time.

Multi-channel memory allows the cpu to read and write more data, when necessary, but does not allow it to do so any quicker.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Dual Vs Triple Channel RAM*

Oh okay, that makes sense!

Thanks for clearing that up for me! ^^ Now that I think about it... my previous comment doesn't seem realistic. xD


----------

